# how much pumpkin for constipation?



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Pearl is now constipated since i started her on the antibiotics and purina probiotic supplement. Anyone know how much to add for constipation i know how much for direahea i usually use a tablespoon is it less for constipation.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

If I remember correctly, giving too much pumpkin causes loose stools so I would THINK that you would need to give more than you do to firm stools. 

Sorry, I'm not much help. I've only ever done 1 tsp for loose stools.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

One tablespoon per meal will suffice. When it comes to constipation, it often
occurs due to lack of fiber and/or water, the fiber in the pumpkin softens the
stools. In the case of diarrhea, the fiber in the pumpkin absorbs the water 
in the digestive system and firms the stools. Increased exercise helps too! It
massages internal organs and increases blood flow in the colon. 

So more walks, more water and a little pumpkin should do the trick! 



How long has she been constipated? Is she lethargic?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> One tablespoon per meal will suffice. When it comes to constipation, it often occurs due to lack of fiber and/or water, the fiber in the pumpkin softens the stools. In the case of diarrhea, the fiber in the pumpkin absorbs the water in the digestive system and firms the stools. Increased exercise helps too! It massages internal organs and increases blood flow in the colon.
> 
> So more walks, more water and a little pumpkin should do the trick!
> 
> How long has she been constipated? Is she lethargic?


This is great to know! Thanks for the info. I've never had constipation issues with Toby, just a ton of the opposite problem lol.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

pupluv168 said:


> This is great to know! Thanks for the info. I've never had constipation issues with Toby, just a ton of the opposite problem lol.


me neither ty LS they usually are the opposite as well just not watery i think it might be the purina supplement actually i given her more water today plus she eating canned food.vet has me giving her small 5 meals per day.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

she had severel bowel movements yesterday back it it again today should i feed a teaspoon with every meal LS since she is getting 4 to 5 small meals per day


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> One tablespoon per meal will suffice. When it comes to constipation, it often
> occurs due to lack of fiber and/or water, the fiber in the pumpkin softens the
> stools. In the case of diarrhea, the fiber in the pumpkin absorbs the water
> in the digestive system and firms the stools. Increased exercise helps too! It
> ...


Thank you LS! I always wondered how come it worked for both. I love that people on here actually take the time to explain things like this


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

princess_ella said:


> she had severel bowel movements yesterday back it it again today should i feed a teaspoon with every meal LS since she is getting 4 to 5 small meals per day



Oh good! Solid stools I hope?
If you have solid stools you can start to give a teaspoon twice per day, it
should suffice. Just for a couple more days, I wouldn't make this a regular 
thing, just while she's having issues.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree, this site is so informative. People explain things well. I'm very thankful I found cp.


----------

